# جدول للصلاة:



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

:smi420:أنا بطلب من ربنا أن فكرة جدول الصلاة دى تكون لمجد أسمه العظيم...آمين
وهى عبارة عن فئات هنصلى ليها عملآ بقول الكتاب: صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض.
وممكن أى شخص يقترح فئة معينة لم أقم بذكرها داخل جدول الصلاة...النعمة معكم
*جدول الصلاة كالآتى::94:*​السبت: هنصلى للمرضى + التعابى +الغلاء.:36_1_47:
الأحد: الحروب والأضطهادات + مشاكل الكنيسة:17_1_33[1]:
الأثنين: الطلبة + العاملين+المهاجرين:12_7_28[1]:
الثلاثاء: الإلحاد + العولمة.:11_9_10[1]:
الأربعاء: الأرتداد +الضالين +المنتقلين.:crying:
الخميس: الخدمة وخاصة خدمة موقع الكنيسة العربية +المشاكل الأسرية:smi106:
الجمعة: الذين ليس أحد أن يذكرهم.:36_33_2:
أذكرونا فى صلواتكم:15_3_36[1]:​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

فكره ان نصلى لبعضنا

هى اساس دينى جميل

وللمحبه 

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر لرب المجد.............ربنا يبارك حضرتك أستاذى النهيسى .........وشكرآ لتشجيعكم لى....مستحقش*


----------



## سور (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكره جميلة جدا *
*ما اجمل ان نشترك سويا فى وقفة امام الله من اجل طلبة واحدة*
*الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ويبارك حضرتك أيضآآآآآآآآ.......رب المجد يستخدمك أكثر وأكثر...أمين بشفاعة أم النور والأنبا آبرام*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااائع جدا
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر خاص الك أستاذى كليمو,,,,,,,,,,,الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2009)

وشكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2009)

وشكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص ايضاااااااااااااااا لاستاذى 
      kokoman​


----------



## ستيفان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" للموضوع الرائع 
لتمجد اسم الرب وببركاتة ينور القلوب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين ..... شكراااااا خالص لحضرتك ستيفان.....الرب يباركم​


----------



## fight the devil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فكره رائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## راشي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة حلوة قوى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*

*ولتكن صلاتنا لاجل من هو بحاجة...*


----------

